# Modificar circuito del sensor MAP ?



## mandrake24592 (Feb 4, 2018)

*H*ola*, *   busco ayuda para poder  hacer *é*ste circuito *, *  quiero  bajar  el voltaje de un cable de señal , sin tener que cortarlo  como se muestra en el circuito ,  les dejo una imagen *, *  espero me puedan ayudar*,* gracias


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2018)

Podrías bajar la tensión aumentando el consumo pero puede que estropees la etapa se salida del sensor. 
Así que no se me ocurre mas que como tu indicas. Otra opción sería modificar o cambiar el sensor map o obstruir la parte de la entrada de aire... pero no me convence ninguna idea mas que el divisor de tensión que tu aportas.

Si te atreves prueba a poner una resistencia a masa que "absorba" parte de la salida a ver si baja la señal, pero ya te digo que me parece peligroso sin saber como es el sensor map por dentro. Si es resitivo, funcionará pero si lleva una salida con un operacional o algo semejante pude que lo estropees.


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 4, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Podrías bajar la tensión aumentando el consumo pero puede que estropees la etapa se salida del sensor.
> Así que no se me ocurre mas que como tu indicas. Otra opción sería modificar o cambiar el sensor map o obstruir la parte de la entrada de aire... pero no me convence ninguna idea mas que el divisor de tensión que tu aportas.
> 
> Si te atreves prueba a poner una resistencia a masa que "absorba" parte de la salida a ver si baja la señal, pero ya te digo que me parece peligroso sin saber como es el sensor map por dentro. Si es resitivo, funcionará pero si lleva una salida con un operacional o algo semejante pude que lo estropees.



*E*l map trae dentro una resistencia piezo resistiva, es lo que hace que el voltaje varié 

*¿ C*rees que si le pongo una resi*s*tencia  de  ma*s*a  a la señal  disminulla?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2018)

Hola, el sensor puede tener todas las piezoresistencias que quieras. Pero también lleva alimentación, por lo tanto hay una etapa amplif. ahí dentro. Cómo comenta Scooter, no sabemos que tipo de salida utiliza. Lo mejor es añadir el potenciómetro cómo figura en la imagen, no hay vueltas. Tampoco es extremadamente invasivo cortar el cable a dos cmts. del sensor.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 4, 2018)

estas volando poios con hidrogeno 
Implementar el potenciometro es lo peor que podes hacer para corregir la señal MAP (No MAF)...


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 4, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> estas volando poios con hidrogeno
> Implementar el potenciometro es lo peor que podes hacer para corregir la señal MAP (No MAF)...



*E*stoy  experimentando otro dispositivo para ahorrar combustible, no  hidrógeno    pero quiero añadir  *é*stos dispositivos que funcionan con los generadores de hidrógeno para probar c*ó*mo funciona mi dispositivo con ellos  pero no me gustaría tener que cortar los cables  para modificar la señal *, ¿ Q*ue me  aconsejas para  poder intervenirlos *? Saludos*

*L*es  dejo un  vídeo  explicativo de los  sensores


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 4, 2018)

sencillo, primero necesitas saber los valores de tension en ese MAP para tener commo referencia.... Deja la señal como esta y solo juga con un FCD que es lo mas practicopara estos casos o para los casos en que queremos tener un poquito mas inflado el motor con el turbo...
Lo que haces, basicamente es colocar el valor de referencia maximo para que cuando la señal llegue a ese punto, se mantenga en ese limite... cuando la señal baja de esa referencia maxima, sigue funcionando como si no no tubiera nada... Vas a requerir de una ficha similar al del map para hacer el puente. saludos


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 11, 2018)

gracias  voy   a investigar  lo que me dices    un abrazo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 12, 2018)

otra mas facil sin cortar arneses seria agregar un arnes y zapatas.

la idea es buscar un arnes que entre en el sensor y agregar el potenciometro a la linea que se necesita y solo a las 2 terminales faltantes ponerles unas zapatitas con termofit, no cortas nada solo agregas.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 12, 2018)

Debería de dar igual. Tocar o no tocar el sensor MAP.
Sí enriqueces la mezcla, como antes era estequiométrica, empezará a soltar gasolina sin quemar por el escape y eso lo detectará el sensor que hay ahí (ahora no me acuerdo del nombre) y la centralita rápidamente empobrecerá la inyección. (Sí todo va bien)
Sí es de mezcla pobre, entonces la mezcla será menos pobre al añadir el hidróheno con lo que el motor "tirará" más así que el conductor acelerará menos con lo que se consigue el ahorro.


No sé en qué país vives, supongo que sabes que en algunos están prohibidos los sistemas de inyección que mezclan combustibles. Al menos aquí en "Villaleyes" lo están.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 12, 2018)

Vamos de nuevo por que quizas no me exprese bien... esto no lo digo por que tengo bien en claro la teoria de nyeccion electronica, si no que tambien por practica con poios hidrogenados en varios tipos de vehiculos....



torres.electronico dijo:


> sencillo, *primero necesitas saber los valores de tension en ese MAP para tener commo referencia*.... *Deja la señal como esta y solo juga con un FCD que es lo mas practicopara estos casos* o para los casos en que queremos tener un poquito mas inflado el motor con el turbo...
> *Lo que haces, basicamente es colocar el valor de referencia maximo para que cuando la señal llegue a ese punto, se mantenga en ese limite... cuando la señal baja de esa referencia maxima, sigue funcionando como si no no tubiera nada*... Vas a requerir de una ficha similar al del map para hacer el puente. saludos



La mezcla estequiometrica, se calcula en base a unas cuantas variables; La que aqui trabajaremos, es justamente el volumen de aire ingresado por la admision.
El MAP o MAF, no tiene un sensor que define que es lo que pasa para dentro de la camara de combustion, por lo tanto, interpreta que el volumen de gas o lo que entre por ahi, es "AIRE", por lo tanto engordará la mezcla y es ahi donde entra en conflicto la idea de sobrealimentar un motor 4 tiempos con hidroxi...
Teniendo el dato del sensor, con un simple amplificador operacional, lo que vamos hacer es un simple circuito clamp como el que te comparto como adjunto 
Tres comentarios a modo extra:
1_ Sin los datos de los sensores, mi recomendacion es no meter mano
2_ Para los que quieran trabajar el turbo, tengan en cuenta que una mala calibracion y calculo, puede inflar mas de lo que tolera el motor y romperlo defnitivamente...
3_ Para el caso de implementarlo en los sensores de presion absoluta, solo funciona con los que la salida trabajan por variacion de tension (MAP) y no con los de variiacion de frecuenca (MAF)

PD: en el foro subi el corrector de sonda lambda que va muy de la mano con este circuito


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 12, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Vamos de nuevo por que quizas no me exprese bien... esto no lo digo por que tengo bien en claro la teoria de nyeccion electronica, si no que tambien por practica con poios hidrogenados en varios tipos de vehiculos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es que prácticamente todo el problema de ahorro en combustible se encuentra en el sensor de oxigeno . Cualquier escáner te saca una curva que Lee la computadora si la curva se ve :
Mal falla de bobinas 
Si se ve una curva ausente falla de bujía o de bobina
Si se ve pequeña sensor de oxigeno dañado.

Cuando uno le agrega etanol o gas LP la curva del sensor se ve inexistente o muy mal.

Otro factor de ahorro de gasolina es el regulador de precisión.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 12, 2018)

coincido, se puede atacar un a de sensores y ganar algo de ahorro... pero requeris de alguna manera enriqueer el combustible para que no ratee


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 13, 2018)

puse   el circuito  que  subí  en el sensor  tps  y   funciona  bien   le  baje  el voltaje  20%   y no  tengo problemas ya que       el 20% oscila en el voltaje   ejemplo   cuando el censor esta en 0.450 mv  reducirá  el porcentaje  de esa cantidad , lo probé  salí  a carretera y pise el  acelerador hasta  100km/h   encendí el dispositivo  y el voltaje disminuyo  20%    y  la aguja del auto no se movió  siguió estando a  100km  el auto no perdió potencia el defecto  del  dispositivo es que en ralenti si se siente un poco menos acelerada la maquina solución hacer que el dispositivo se   encienda    a determinado voltaje y en ralenti se mantenga apagado 

La idea es hacer los mismo con los demás sensores reducir un porcentaje del voltaje que se enviá a la computadora para que esta inyecte menos combustible al motor en caso del sensor de oxigeno estoy construyendo un efie que vi en Internet para aumentar el voltaje, pero acá hay un detalle, les explico con el sensor tps cuando está en ralenti el voltaje está en 0.450mv cuando pongo el dispositivo este reduce un 20% de los .450mv-- y como va incrementando El voltaje va reduciendo el 20 por ciento de la cantidad de voltios, me explico ? ejemplo cuando está en 1000mv el dispositivo lo reduce a 800ml, seria bueno hacer algo así con el sensor de oxigeno de esta forma la computadora no marcara fallos , que pasa con los efies? ejemplo el que estoy armando , este suma el voltaje  se tiene que saber el valor máximo del sensor de oxigeno y entonces le aumentas el 20 % de voltaje , un sensor que envía una señal de 600mv*20%=0.120mv total 0.720mv en este punto  estamos bien pero que pasa cuando el sensor tiene menos voltaje , seria así ejemplo 300mv+0.120 serian .420mv que representa el 40% más esto   es  malo, la idea es que el dispositivo que pongas valla oscilando conforme al voltaje en que se encuentra el sensor de oxigeno, ablando de los otros sensores la imagen que subí donde hay que cortar los cables funciona bien,  por como dije antes disminuye el voltaje en porcentaje independientemente cual sea el voltaje , a idea es mejorarlo sin tener que cortar los cables. al intervenir todos estos sensores la idea como ustedes saben es tener un pequeño ahorro a costa de engañar ala computadora que envié un porcentaje menor de combustible al motor ,   al tener menos combustible tendremos menos potencia pero si se hace en pequeños porcentajes no marcara error, el siguiente paso es emparejar la potencia perdida con otro dispositivo ya sea hidrógeno o cualquier otro catalizador, ejemplo el generador de hidrógeno entiendo que lo que hace es catalizador el combustible hacer que la parte del combustible que no se quema se queme con la explosión esta puede ser un determinado porcentaje de la gasolina , el problema es que producir el hidrógeno consume demasiada energía para producirlo por eso no es muy rentable esa es mi teoría saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 13, 2018)

TPS? :loco:
Mirá, mejor, si quieres seguir ahorrando, camina


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 13, 2018)

realmente ya existe un  dispositivo que    hace    esto      solo  que este si tiene  la opción de encender cuando  ya estas acelerando  en determinado   voltaje enciende  y se  apaga cuando  dejas de acelerar  pero la función es la misma es un potencio metro con una resistencia    añadido  una pantalla donde puedes  mirar  como  oscila el voltaje


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 13, 2018)

Hola 





torres.electronico dijo:


> TPS? :loco:
> Mirá, mejor, si quieres seguir ahorrando, camina


 !!! HOOPS ¡¡¡ ¿¿¿ nos topamos con otro señor de un autito blanco ?????​ Que mala suerte la tuya ( y la mia ...claro)​


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 13, 2018)

tu circuito en pcb  no se si este  correcto  puedes   chocarlo   saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 13, 2018)

mandrake24592 dijo:


> tu circuito en pcb  no se si este  correcto  puedes   chocarlo   saludos



Tiene un ar de errores y no te olvides de la señal de referencia si no quieres quemar la entrada del sensor en la ECU



locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  !!! HOOPS ¡¡¡ ¿¿¿ nos topamos con otro señor de un autito blanco ?????​ Que nala suerte la tuya ( y la mia ...claro)​



 no se si reir o abrazar un zapato


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 13, 2018)

Hola 





torres.electronico dijo:


> Tiene un ar de errores y no te olvides de la señal de referencia si no quieres quemar la entrada del sensor en la ECU
> 
> 
> 
> no se si reir o abrazar un zapato


 !!!! Un zapato ., es indicado ¡¡¡¡​ Consuela mejor ..... y no tenes que dar explicaciones tecnicas ., que no entiende​


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 13, 2018)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  !!!! Un zapato ., es indicado ¡¡¡¡​ Consuela mejor ..... y no tenes que dar explicaciones tecnicas ., que no entiende​



Donde hay soberbia, allí habrá ignorancia; mas donde hay humildad, habrá sabiduría." (Salomón)

me inclino  ante usted  señor,  no te merezco    

saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 14, 2018)

hola 





mandrake24592 dijo:


> Donde hay soberbia, allí habrá ignorancia; mas donde hay humildad, habrá sabiduría." (Salomón)
> 
> me inclino  ante usted  señor,  no te merezco
> 
> saludos


No amigo ., no es burla ni soberbia​ Si tu auto no va a funcionar ., ni con turbo ., ni hidrogeno ., pero queres que sea mas economico​ Lo indicado es que vallas al sevice ., y "re-chipes" la ECU​ Que tienen conocidos .,  los valores minimos y maximos de funcionamiento seguros​ Y sin tener que tocar nada de los sensores y demas ., eso si ., "el precio" son las prestaciones ., no pretenderas que valla a la misma velocidad final​


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 14, 2018)

fijate que eso es cierto.

nosotros aca en mexico tenemos las camionetas FAW con motores doncan y usan la misma ECU del FAW F4 es el mismo conector, un amigo dice aahh son lo mismo el motor arranca solo que el que no es para camioneta esta acelerado el motor y aveces hace explociones por el multiple de admicion.

digo son la misma ECU solo que con parametros diferentes, eso se arregla modificando los parametros de la ECU.


----------



## mandrake24592 (Feb 14, 2018)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola No amigo ., no es burla ni soberbia​ Si tu auto no va a funcionar ., ni con turbo ., ni hidrogeno ., pero queres que sea mas economico​ Lo indicado es que vallas al sevice ., y "re-chipes" la ECU​ Que tienen conocidos .,  los valores minimos y maximos de funcionamiento seguros​ Y sin tener que tocar nada de los sensores y demas ., eso si ., "el precio" son las prestaciones ., no pretenderas que valla a la misma velocidad final​



hola al principio del tema   puse   que estoy experimentando  con otro dispositivo    que no es hidrógeno     y le  quiero  poner estos circuitos para ver como  funciona  mi   dispositivo  añadiendo  estos  aparatos  saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 14, 2018)

es que hay 2 maneras o reprogramas la ECU que se necesita un escaner especial y conocer los parametros 

o hacer un circuito que modifique las señales.

en mi caso a mi coche un FAW 3 cilindros es el motor de un toyota duet le puse etanol la curva del sensor de oxigeno pesima como si fallaran las bobinas luego el regulador de presión perdia presión y hacia como si se quedara sin gasolina.

es decir hay maneras de arreglar eso, hacer un circuitito que compense la curva del sensor de oxigeno y cambiar el regulador de presión a un regulador que funcione con vacio.

y ver como se comporta.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 14, 2018)

mandrake24592 dijo:


> hola al principio del tema   puse   que estoy experimentando  con otro dispositivo    que no es hidrógeno     y le  quiero  poner estos circuitos para ver como  funciona  mi   dispositivo  añadiendo  estos  aparatos  saludos



 se cae de maduro que estas jugando con gas envasado





mandrake24592 dijo:


> Donde hay soberbia, allí habrá ignorancia; mas donde hay humildad, habrá sabiduría." (Salomón)



Aparte, interpreto como soberbia tanto misterio... Venís, pedís que te ayudemos y te haces el misterioso contando las cosas a media... Ahí nosotros seriamos el mago mandrake... Ponete lasnpilas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 16, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> se cae de maduro que estas jugando con gas envasado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es que hay varias maneras de mover un vehículo está la clásica gasolina, el etanol , mezcla de gasolina y etanol, gas LP, hidrógeno , H +HO, entre otros.

Yo he oído de milagros del hho  pero nunca he visto uno funcionado y los que he visto me dicen si trabajo un tiempo pero ya no o dicen es tan secreto mi sistema que lo quité del coche por qué me lo iban a robar.

Solo me toco ver un caso donde un motor lo hicieron funcionar con gas misterioso y arruinó las válvulas de escape admición y anillos y obviamente el motor hechaba humo a morir y la falta de potencia era evidente.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 19, 2018)

Traté de leer todo el hilo sin reírme mucho, casi lo logro, jajajaja.

No se si logré captar la idea de modificar todas las señales de todos los sensores para que el auto gaste menos combustible, es así??

Mas allá de eso, no se si lo han tenido en cuenta, si modificamos la mezcla estequiométrica y pasamos a mezcla pobre, porque si bajamos la cantidad de combustible y mantenemos el aire que ingresa al motor se hace pobre, la temperatura de la cámara de combustión se va ala demonio con los riesgos que eso implica, quemar valvula, piston o aros.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 19, 2018)

No te rias tanto que lo que decis, ya lo dije en otras palabras 



torres.electronico dijo:


> coincido, se puede atacar sensores y ganar algo de ahorro... pero requeris de alguna manera  enriqueer el combustible para que no ratee



Ademas, el tema trata de corregir la señal MAP, para los casos en que enriqueemos el combustible, por que como explique anteriormente, el sensor interpreta que el gas que inyectamos es aire y "SIEMPRE", la ecu intentara llevar la inyeccion al punto de mezcla estequiometrica ideal... pero entra en un loop de errores por que en sinteticas palabras tiene este monologo:

__Veamos la Cantidad de Aire ingresado...¿Cuanto hay?
_X volumen...
_ Temperatura del motor?
_X grados... ya esta puedo salir de la fase fria
_Angulo del TPS?
_Bien, hagamos el calculo con estos datos por ahora y esperemos resultados..._

un par de ms despues, la ecu va directamente a leer la sonda lambda y...

__Epa, que paso?  tengo un calculo erroneo, esta saliendo una mezcla muy gorda 
_Vamos de nuevo, veamos la Cantidad de Aire ingresado...¿Cuanto hay?
_X volumen...
_ Temperatura del motor X grados... sigo en fase caliente...
_Angulo del TPS? X apertura...
_Bien, hagamos el calculo con estos datos por ahora y esperemos resultados...

_Y asi sucesivamente hasta que dejemos de inyectar el gas; O sea, este error, nos genera un consumo mas elevado... 
Posibles soluciones?corrector de lectura sensor MAP + corrector de sonda lambda para algunas arquitecturas (No todas las ecus son iguales), o bien, corrector de sensor MAP o... inyectar gas directamente en el puente de inyeccion, pero ya estamos hablando que requerimos tener una presion mayor a la de la bomba de combustible para que pueda ingresar el gas a la camara...
Para una cosa o la otra, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que no se puede hacer magia solo modificando los sensores... hay que tener un combustible enriqueido que compense el momento en que acortamos el tiempo de inyeccion...
Y hago sintetico todo, por que hay otrs temas que estan nvolucrados tambien... Tengan en cuenta que el avance del encendido tambien juega un papel fuundamental para el proceso...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 19, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> No te rias tanto que lo que decis, ya lo dije en otras palabras
> 
> Ademas, el tema trata de corregir la señal MAP, para los casos en que enriqueemos el combustible, por que como explique anteriormente, el sensor interpreta que el gas que inyectamos es aire y "SIEMPRE", la ecu intentara llevar la inyeccion al punto de mezcla estequiometrica ideal... pero entra en un loop de errores por que en sinteticas palabras tiene este monologo:


 
Mejor háganlos a carburador y quitése de líos


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 19, 2018)

Y dejamos el papel fundaamental que cumple de lado la inyeccion electronica para con el medio ambiente 

 Y dejamos de lado el papel fundaamental que cumple la inyeccion electronica para con el medio ambiente 

anda mal el editor de la pagina  no me dejo corregir el error de redaccion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Y le ponemos lo bigotes del Ford para manejar el avance y aceleración ?


----------



## sergiot (Feb 19, 2018)

Lamentablemente la ecu no es tan inteligente, muchas veces no puede reajustar lo que está mal, pasa eso cuando le colocan gnc y los emuladores le mienten tan mal a la ecu que cuando vuelve a leer los sensores no corrige y el motor falla muy mal, pistonea o no puede controlar la mezcla, eso pasa porque la ecu se basa mas que nada en los valores de la auto-adaptación y si esos valores están mal cuando quiere corregir no lo hace.

en fin, hay tantas formas de romper un motor, y una de ellas es jugar con la modificación de la mezcla.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 19, 2018)

tal cual, pero corregime... puede ser que quedan esceptuado los 5ta generacion que tienen su propia rampa de inyectores, ecu y se maneja con los valores limpios de los sensores ¿no?  ahora quede en la duda por que no recuerdo si trabaja la ignicion  (dudo pero hace rato que no leo sobre inyeccion para ponerme al dia)...


----------



## sergiot (Feb 20, 2018)

Exactamente, los 5ta generación tienen su propia rampa de inyección de gas, leen las sondas de oxigeno, tienen su propio MAP y leen los pulsos de los inyectores originales del auto, y además son secuenciales, de esa manera "imitan" lo mejor posible el ciclo de combustión original del auto y evitan que la ecu acumule lecturas erróneas, pero no manejan el encendido, de esa parte se sigue encargando la ecu original.


----------



## Fernan22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Revivo éste tema para preguntarle más específicamente a Torres sobre el circuito que subió... En ese circuito antes del voltaje máximo que luego se limitará, funcionará normal o tendrá variación?

Intenté hacer en pcb el diagrama que subió Torres y no hubo chance seguramente en algo me equivoqué.. como les digo no tengo conocimientos y seguro les dará gracia cuando vean las fotos simplemente busque en Youtube como hacerlo. Cuestión que no hace nada le tiró 12v masa y señal que está en 4.6 v pero en la salida está siempre en 0v por más que mueva el potenciómetro.
Adjunto las imágenes si alguien me puede ayudar a corregir mi error.

Les repito es la primera vez que hago ésto y la soldadura la hice con una soldadora de estaño común no se si más allá del chancherio modifica en algo.
Por ejemplo la entrada la soldé a la resistencia ya que no pude dibujarlo en el programa a la entrada y así también con un diodo.


----------



## mandrake24592 (Dic 21, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> se cae de maduro que estas jugando con gas envasado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hola  no estoy jugando con gas  y no es soberbia ni misterio, vengo  y pido ayuda  por que  supuesta mente estos foros son para eso,  no tengo  estudios  de electrónica   ni  de mecánica  sin embargo la  entiendo gracias a san youtube  jaja   

bueno les platico mi idea   que  ya la tengo desde hace mucho  solo que por falta de tiempo no he podido  hacerla  ya tengo los datos     solo que como no los tengo  a la mano solo les  explicare como  va  la idea 

pienso hacer un generador de agua  nebulizada   y    meter esta agua en forma de "humo" al pistón  por  medio del múltiple de admisión  obviamente usando un nebulizador  el cual es controlado con el voltaje del   sensor  tps   

el voltaje del sensor tps   es de 0.400 a 5v   si no me equivoco    según la posición del acelerador   este voltaje    va controlar    un pwm   como si fuera el potencio metro del pwm   cuando el voltaje   esta en 0.4   el pwm estará a cierto porcentaje   y cuando  el voltaje del tps este en 5  sera   el 100%  del pwm    esto controlara el flujo de  agua   nebulizada que entrara  por  el  múltiple de admisión del motor  al pistón  ( controlara la entrada de inyección de agua según la posiciones del pedal 

bueno antes de que empiecen a criticarme  jajaja   cuando se me ocurrió busque en san youtube  y mire  este video    claro   que la idea es hacerlo con 10 usd  




 

amplificador no inversor  para controlar el pwm 



saludos 

mis estimados camaradas


sergiot dijo:


> Traté de leer todo el hilo sin reírme mucho, casi lo logro, jajajaja.
> 
> No se si logré captar la idea de modificar todas las señales de todos los sensores para que el auto gaste menos combustible, es así??
> 
> Mas allá de eso, no se si lo han tenido en cuenta, si modificamos la mezcla estequiométrica y pasamos a mezcla pobre, porque si bajamos la cantidad de combustible y mantenemos el aire que ingresa al motor se hace pobre, la temperatura de la cámara de combustión se va ala demonio con los riesgos que eso implica, quemar valvula, piston o aros.




si inyecto  agua al motor lo mas probable es  que cambie todo el comportamiento  de los sensores  ejemplo el sensor de oxigeno etc etc etc    por lo consiguiente  tengo que    adaptar  todo de  nuevo    ajustarlos   si es necesario,   se supone que es  experimentación,   si  el agua    hace  que el sensor de oxigeno piense que  tiene mas de oxigeno modifica lo  estas experimentando,  si no quieres  que pase nada ,  no hagas  nada quédate quieto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2018)

En la época de Fangio usaban un carburador para el agua . . .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 21, 2018)

Pero eso no lo hicieron personas que preguntan e YouTube.
Lo diseñan grupos de ingenieros con doctorados en física y un equipo multidisciplinario de investigadores y muchos años de estudio.

Me ha tocado ver mucha mucha gente que cree que por qué estoy en una refaccionaria no sé nada de física o química o electrónica y me sacan una de cuentos de hadas que dices no inventes.
Y me ha tocado ver cómo quedan esos motores:
Juntas de cabeza flameadas, asientos de válvulas picadas y válvulas picadas, sensores de oxígeno inservibles , computadoras que ya no registran nada por qué dañaron el ADC con sus inventos de internet.
Y un mar de problemas.

El único invento que no daña los motores y lo puedo afirmar con mi vida es esos imanes que pegan en las mangueras de la gasolina.

Ahora va de mi cosecha:

Un carro ahorra gasolina cuando:
El sensor map funciona bien. Es decir una presión atmosférica está alrededor de 77k Pascales o 11.3 PSI y cuando el motor está en ralentí debe bajar de 23 kpascales o 4.2 PSI si está arriba de eso tienes problemas de fugas de vacío.

La compresión debe estar en 150 PSI en cada cilindro si tienes menos que eso tienes problemas de anillos , asientos de válvulas o en el mejor de los casos solo con calibrar los balancines a su tolerancia del fabricante.

El sensor de oxigeno la curva debe ser una senoidal si se ve toda rara tienes problemas de fugas de alto voltaje en las bobinas o cables de bujías o bujías en mal estado

Si el sensor de oxigeno manda señal por debajo de 0.8v hay problema de combustible.

El aceite es muy importante la gente tiene esa rara creencia que un aceite grueso proteje al motor o los aditivos restorer protegen al motor eso es tan falso.

Un aceite delgado 5w-30 hace que el motor esté más relajado que un 25w50 solo vean con un escáner la temperatura.

Quitar el termostato es MALÍSIMA IDEA si lo que quieres es ahorrar

Revisen el escáner cuanto tarda el motor de pasar de open loop a closed loop  solo por quitar termostato y si el sensor de oxigeno anda en .4mv pasa a Open loop -Fallo y no ahorra NADA.

Regulador de presión de gasolina super importante para los ahorradores de gasolina y tubos de escape que no estén rotos flameadas tus válvulas y perderás compresión.

Importante las bujías de cobre "BARATAS " conducen mejor la corriente eléctrica que una de platino por más que te lo diga el maistro mecánico si no me creen revisen curvas con oscilpscopio .

Y lo último una banda de accesorios apretada de más aumenta la carga del motor del 4 al 15% , esto es un clásico
La batería está dañada y en las mañanas cuando lo encienden chilla la banda como si patinara y la costumbre de la gente es apretarla mucho para que no chille.

Revisen su escáner y saquen curvas con oscilpscopio.

El escáner Lm327 tiene la función de sacar la carga relativa del motor si el escáner barato Bluetooth.

Con la carga del motor puedes calibrar el apriete de blandas de accesorios y de aire acondicionado.


----------



## ricabeza8 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mira este video, aquí se explica a la perfección. Lo instale en un Chevrolet trooper 3200cc. Y disminuyó el costo de tanquear de 25$ a 20$.


----------



## Hervin (Jun 20, 2020)

mandrake24592 dijo:


> *H*ola*, *   busco ayuda para poder  hacer *é*ste circuito *, *  quiero  bajar  el voltaje de un cable de señal , sin tener que cortarlo  como se muestra en el circuito ,  les dejo una imagen *, *  espero me puedan ayudar*,* gracias


Hola a todos los miembros del grupo.
Necesito ayuda al igual mi coche no hay manera de quitar la alarma p2279 5 b opel zafira fuga del múltiple administración . Solo me da cuando tiene caña el motor a 3200RPM.
Cómo puedo reducir el voltaje de la señal. Map el mío es de 4 cables.
Se puede cortar el cable y colocar una resistencia de 1k Ohm para bajar el voltaje y evitar así que de la alarma.
El voltaje de entrada es de 5volt.
Espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Luisca1990 (Jul 28, 2020)

ricabeza8 dijo:


> Mira este video, aquí se explica a la perfección. Lo instale en un Chevrolet trooper 3200cc. Y disminuyó el costo de tanquear de 25$ a 20$.



En que porcentaje,bajaste la señal?


----------

